# Lane tape sticky problem



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I have had my tracks in storage. When I built them I used lane tape for the colors. I'm gonna use paint pens now, but the tape left behind a lot of sticky residue. What is the best way to get it off, with out damaging the track? Have tried alcohol but not working to well. The track is tomy/afx.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Zippo or Ronsonol lighter fluid on a rag should cut through that residue. It evaporates pretty quickly though. That's what I would try.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

WD-40 

Cheap, renowned track conditioner; ALSO cuts right through most goober schlobber adhesives.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Bill. WD40 has removed tape residue for me for years. Wont hurt the track a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Goo-Gone. I use that on removing bumper stickers, pin striping residue and the like. :thumbsup:

Keep in mind try a small piece, if the track was painted it will remove paint too.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wd-40


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Brake cleaner


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ummmm, no.*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Brake cleaner


I have had brake cleaner ruin Tyco track. Melts it, it does... I would not risk it on Tomy...

Scott


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

wd-40

plus if the track has been in storage
the wd-40 will help re-condition it


----------

